# Where to buy/order Glycine?



## jon84gt

Hello All, 

I was wondering where is the best place to buy/order online Glycine. I am interested in getting a new combat sub and see a few places online and wonder if they are reliable or not. 

Thanks in advance!

J


----------



## Hasaf

I purchased mine from Klepsoo during their big discount sale mentioned in this thread. I just looked at their site and saw that, in addition to having a discounted price as the cart price, they have a "write us to ask for a better price" link under th e"add to cart" button. I would definitely recommend writing to them and asking for a price offer.

My Airman 18


----------



## jon84gt

Wow that is a long thread! It looks like they are a grey market dealer? Is the manufacturers warranty valid?


----------



## ZIPPER79

Usually not.....Most times they will not say they are Grey market and give you an excuse in a round about way.




jon84gt said:


> Wow that is a long thread! It looks like they are a grey market dealer? Is the manufacturers warranty valid?


----------



## platinumEX

Klepsoo is not gray market. They are an AD. Their physical store name is VisionTime, which is on the Italy AD list if I remember correctly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squash master

I purchased my Combat Sub recently from Watchgooroo (ebay seller). They are an authorized Glycine dealer - which I verified with Glycine. Great prices and great service.


----------



## wtma

Had a pleasant experience with IguanaSell.com when I purchased my Airmain 1953.
As for my Airman SST Chronograph I bought from a grey market seller UpscaleTime.com for a very good discounted price (80% off MSRP), perfect transaction no problem.


----------



## EA-Sport

squash master said:


> I purchased my Combat Sub recently from Watchgooroo (ebay seller). They are an authorized Glycine dealer - which I verified with Glycine. Great prices and great service.
> View attachment 9607610


I second this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

squash master said:


> I purchased my Combat Sub recently from Watchgooroo (ebay seller). They are an authorized Glycine dealer - which I verified with Glycine. Great prices and great service.
> View attachment 9607610


Agreed. At least with regards to price and communication responsiveness. I ordered mine a few day ago, it's arriving soon! Always wanted a Mystery so could resist with the price.


----------



## tylehman

squash master said:


> I purchased my Combat Sub recently from Watchgooroo (ebay seller). They are an authorized Glycine dealer - which I verified with Glycine. Great prices and great service.


i got my airman 18 form them as well. they will usually accept about 40% less than the buy it now price.


----------



## garf666

tylehman said:


> i got my airman 18 form them as well. they will usually accept about 40% less than the buy it now price.
> View attachment 9936826


got the sphair GMT version of that one off them. No warranty card in the box but they say they will send one out by post


----------



## vexXed

tylehman said:


> i got my airman 18 form them as well. they will usually accept about 40% less than the buy it now price.


Thanks for the tip, just submitted my offer for the same watch. Hoping it will go through ok!


----------



## vexXed

vexXed said:


> Thanks for the tip, just submitted my offer for the same watch. Hoping it will go through ok!


Aannnnddd boom! Offer accepted. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## schmitza

vexXed said:


> Thanks for the tip, just submitted my offer for the same watch. Hoping it will go through ok!


I have the black one ! You will love it !!

The only negative thing i have to say is that the stock strap i to thick !

But all in all a lovely watch !!!!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob

Another nice deal from Watchgooroo.

My first Airman 22 Purist.


----------



## brandon\

Have you checked here.

(Sorry. I couldn't resist. Too soon?)


----------



## chris slack

brandon\ said:


> Have you checked here.
> 
> (Sorry. I couldn't resist. Too soon?)


ouch !!! that's brutal...........


----------



## Pencey Prep

Yeah and that mob that makes the cheap plastic throwaway watches owns Omega and Blancpain and a heap of other brands. Is there a difference?
Swiss made watch - Watches and Jewelry - The Swatch Group - Swatch Group


----------



## CBeeZ

Check our Massdrop. If you're patient, they've had some great deals pop up on Glycines recently. They just offered the Base 22 for a great price (I picked up a bi-color Purist that should arrive mid Dec).


----------



## EA-Sport

Check out evine..they had awesome deals on Glycine earlier today. Like $360 for F104 and $350 for combat sub on bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme

vexXed said:


> Aannnnddd boom! Offer accepted. Looking forward to this one!


Congratulations on the new Glycine. They make some nice watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Finally arrived at my office this morning from watchgooroo. Outer packaging was decent enough with lots of cylinder shaped spongy things surrounding the box. However, when I opened the Glycine box the watch had come off the pillow and was face down. Everything looked ok after my inspection and hopefully it wasn't rattling around in there all the way from the states.

The case finishing is much better than I thought it would be, especially at pretty much 75% off retail. Bezel action is very nice, firm with solid clicks. It'll take me a little while to get used to the 24 dial but it's nice to have something different from the rest of my collection.

Others are right about the stock strap. It's thick at the lugs and thins out from there making it hard to sit well on the wrist. The keepers are also too loose but I like the Glycine logo on the one closest to the buckle. Most likely gonna put this on a NATO or other leather strap from cheapestnatostraps.com.

Lug to lug is 47mm which is nice for my small wrists (6.25") and although the photo doesn't show it well, there is space between the end of the lugs and the edge of my wrist.

All in all, very happy with my first Glycine!


----------



## schmitza

vexXed said:


> Finally arrived at my office this morning from watchgooroo. Outer packaging was decent enough with lots of cylinder shaped spongy things surrounding the box. However, when I opened the Glycine box the watch had come off the pillow and was face down. Everything looked ok after my inspection and hopefully it wasn't rattling around in there all the way from the states.
> 
> The case finishing is much better than I thought it would be, especially at pretty much 75% off retail. Bezel action is very nice, firm with solid clicks. It'll take me a little while to get used to the 24 dial but it's nice to have something different from the rest of my collection.
> 
> Others are right about the stock strap. It's thick at the lugs and thins out from there making it hard to sit well on the wrist. The keepers are also too loose but I like the Glycine logo on the one closest to the buckle. Most likely gonna put this on a NATO or other leather strap from cheapestnatostraps.com.
> 
> Lug to lug is 47mm which is nice for my small wrists (6.25") and although the photo doesn't show it well, there is space between the end of the lugs and the edge of my wrist.
> 
> All in all, very happy with my first Glycine!
> 
> View attachment 10045690


Looks good !!!!








Mine says hello

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Bwilson1

With the very low prices currently on Ebay from Watchgooroo for Glycine watches I am very interested in the Airman SST 12. I am a bracelet guy however and none of the offerings are on a bracelet.

Can anyone provide me with contact information for potential suppliers where I could source an OEM mesh for the Airman SST 12 ? Thanks in advance. I am located in the USA (Orlando, FL)

Eric


----------



## ovalglow

I've never ordered from this place, but I know Gnomon Watches carries Glycine. I've read positive things.


----------



## wtma

I have the Airman DC-4 Purist incoming from Watchgooroo. I submitted a lowball offer which he accepted, it was quite surprising how he could go that low with the price. Seems like he is clearing his stock. Whatever it is, I'm pretty happy with the purchase. You guys are a bunch of enablers!


----------



## ccwatchmaker

The Swiss watch industry sales are in the dumper. Workers are being laid off. Some high-end brands are buying back stock from dealers. Possibly Glycine is selling at or even below cost in order to generate cash flow. 

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Cigarbob

ccwatchmaker said:


> The Swiss watch industry sales are in the dumper. Workers are being laid off. Some high-end brands are buying back stock from dealers. Possibly Glycine is selling at or even below cost in order to generate cash flow.
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


I think that Glycine is also loosing most of their old Authorized Dealers. They seem to be dumping all their stock.

I'm not sure who will sell the post Invicta watches.


----------



## Cigarbob

wtma said:


> I have the Airman DC-4 Purist incoming from Watchgooroo. I submitted a lowball offer which he accepted, it was quite surprising how he could go that low with the price. Seems like he is clearing his stock. Whatever it is, I'm pretty happy with the purchase. You guys are a bunch of enablers!












Mine says "Hi!".


----------



## tylehman

Cigarbob said:


> Mine says "Hi!".


how does the lume on the dial last, can you read the time throughout the night? the hands on my airman 18 are fine but the lume pips fade out right away it seem. i wish this had the arrow hands but am still very tempted.


----------



## Cigarbob

tylehman said:


> how does the lume on the dial last, can you read the time throughout the night? the hands on my airman 18 are fine but the lume pips fade out right away it seem. i wish this had the arrow hands but am still very tempted.


The hands are brighter than the numbers, but the face is visible for about 5-6 hours. I have a base 22, and the lume is better on the DC-4.

Also, the numbers on the DC-4 are easier to make sense of at night than the markers on the Base 22.


----------



## wtma

Cigarbob said:


> Also, the numbers on the DC-4 are easier to make sense of at night than the markers on the Base 22.


This is what draws me to this particular Airman vintage model (1953 Vintage and DC-4). This model is IMO the best and most well thought Airman (if not 24h watches) made. The larger-smaller-larger numerals configuration not only makes the dial easier to read and less cluttered, but also is very pleasing aesthetically. Love the font too.


----------



## calcisme

Thanks for this information. I just ordered a Glycine Airman DC-4 from them and knowing this paid off.


----------



## calcisme

tylehman said:


> i got my airman 18 form them as well. they will usually accept about 40% less than the buy it now price.
> View attachment 9936826


Thanks for this information. I just ordered a Glycine Airman DC-4 from Watchgooroo, and this was very helpful to know.


----------



## tylehman

calcisme said:


> Thanks for this information. I just ordered a Glycine Airman DC-4 from Watchgooroo, and this was very helpful to know.


i think you are really going to like it.... i am so torn on whether to get that one as well. i was too late for the 1953 LE version, and the DC-4 is just as cool, they are both just a little bigger than i prefer, but i have not problem wearing the 42mm. i love the red date with the magnifier, and the DC-4 has the lumed numbers.


----------



## calcisme

tylehman said:


> i think you are really going to like it.... i am so torn on whether to get that one as well. i was too late for the 1953 LE version, and the DC-4 is just as cool, they are both just a little bigger than i prefer, but i have not problem wearing the 42mm. i love the red date with the magnifier, and the DC-4 has the lumed numbers.


I think I will, too. The steep discounts and concerns about the direction that the company will take post-acquisition are what prompted me to buy now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

Cigarbob said:


> The hands are brighter than the numbers, but the face is visible for about 5-6 hours. I have a base 22, and the lume is better on the DC-4.
> 
> Also, the numbers on the DC-4 are easier to make sense of at night than the markers on the Base 22.


Perhaps yours is better but the lume on my B22 is highly readable - the only better one I've had is a Black Bay.

I agree that numbers are easier to read, but I have found they have to be _super _bright to be distinguishable from one another in the dead of night, given SL's typically dim condition at that time.


----------



## publandlord

calcisme said:


> Thanks for this information. I just ordered a Glycine Airman DC-4 from them and knowing this paid off.


I'd like to pick up some more Glycines; they've made some real crackers in recent years and the Americans have a great choice all for tiny, tiny prices - 66%, 75%, even 80% off. Meanwhile British retailers are selling them at full price with little or no discount.


----------



## antidentite

Cigarbob said:


> I'm not sure who will sell the post Invicta watches.


Is Glycine and Invicta owned by the same company?


----------



## Cigarbob

antidentite said:


> Is Glycine and Invicta owned by the same company?


Invicta bought Glycine last year.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

Bwilson1 said:


> Can anyone provide me with contact information for potential suppliers where I could source an OEM mesh for the Airman SST 12 ?


I couldn't find any Glycine-branded mesh bracelets, but the branded bracelets that I have seen them sell are extremely overpriced. I've heard that Glycine uses Vollmer mesh, or at least that Vollmer's mesh is identical in terms of quality. If you're willing to spend a little more, you can get Staib, which most people agree is the best mesh on the market.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

Hey, so I'm considering ordering an Airman No. 1 from watchgooroo, but I don't want to make an offer that is insultingly low. Does he/she really offer 40% off of a watch that has already been discounted 65%? That's over 80%.


----------



## wtma

Skeleton-Key said:


> Hey, so I'm considering ordering an Airman No. 1 from watchgooroo, but I don't want to make an offer that is insultingly low. Does he/she really offer 40% off of a watch that has already been discounted 65%? That's over 80%.


I don't know if he could go that low, but he accepted my offer which was 55% off the buy it now price for my Airman DC-4.


----------



## Cigarbob

Skeleton-Key said:


> Hey, so I'm considering ordering an Airman No. 1 from watchgooroo, but I don't want to make an offer that is insultingly low. Does he/she really offer 40% off of a watch that has already been discounted 65%? That's over 80%.


That's a reasonable offer, you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

wtma said:


> I don't know if he could go that low, but he accepted my offer which was 55% off the buy it now price for my Airman DC-4.


The DC-4 Buy It Now price was already 65% off retail. If you offered 55% off of that, then it was about 85% off the MSRP. I understand that gooroo can go low, but I'm astounded that anyone can go that low. I also recall someone mentioning that gooroo doesn't like to go over 50% of the asking price as well. Perhaps they were mistaken?


----------



## wtma

Skeleton-Key said:


> The DC-4 Buy It Now price was already 65% off retail. If you offered 55% off of that, then it was about 85% off the MSRP. I understand that gooroo can go low, but I'm astounded that anyone can go that low. I also recall someone mentioning that gooroo doesn't like to go over 50% of the asking price as well. Perhaps they were mistaken?


I wouldn't have submitted such a low offer if I didn't read this thread (thanks to tylehman, post #10). The fact that he accepted the offer almost immediately (under an hour) meant that he, hopefully, still made some profit out of the sales.

And I don't think he's mistaken. Maybe it only applies to Glycine, I guess dealers are forced to flush the remaining old stocks post Invicta acquisition.

Now I'm tempted to get the Airman World Timer :-/


----------



## rhockswatch

In my experience jomashop.com is a good place to buy, and right now they are having serious clearout prices on Glycine. I believe till 1/27/17. From Sub 6's up to multiple Airman models. I think some 70 or so different models and colors.


----------



## UofRSpider

rhockswatch said:


> In my experience jomashop.com is a good place to buy, and right now they are having serious clearout prices on Glycine. I believe till 1/27/17. From Sub 6's up to multiple Airman models. I think some 70 or so different models and colors.


I wasn't aware they carried Glycine until recently. Their prices are extremely good.


----------



## roadie

The Watchery is also clearing them out. Mostly around 60% off.


----------



## 1133834

I'm pleased the OP asked this question as I was looking into buying a Combat Sub from IguanaSell and heard good things (plus their prices seem keen). Will check.out the other suggestions before pulling the trigger.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I'm very pleased that today I received my Airman DC-4 from Watchgooroo, it took in total 6 weeks for the watch to travel to my country (ordered on Dec. 18 2016). Most of the delay (~3 weeks) caused by "red light" in our customs due to Christmas and New Year Holiday. Had to pay ~$30 to have it released. Really sucks! But overall I thing it's still a very good bargain, in total it still costs lest than half the money I paid for my Airman 1953 Vintage. The watch came upside down inside the box, I understand it was quite a long journey all the way. I'm glad everything is okay though, the watch is in perfect condition, hands aligned appropriately, crown mechanism works great, no scratches or dings whatsoever. A great watch for a very good bargain price IMO.

* with his older sister, the Airman 1953 Vintage


----------



## IvanC

Looks like their sale goes until Valentine's Day. Any idea why such a deep discount? Is Glycine discontinuing these models?



rhockswatch said:


> In my experience jomashop.com is a good place to buy, and right now they are having serious clearout prices on Glycine. I believe till 1/27/17. From Sub 6's up to multiple Airman models. I think some 70 or so different models and colors.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

wtma said:


> View attachment 10705730


Did the wooden box come with your DC-4 from Watchgooroo?


----------



## wtma

Has anyone purchased the F-104 from Watchgooroo, especially the white dial? If so, I wonder what offer would he accept if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## wtma

Skeleton-Key said:


> Did the wooden box come with your DC-4 from Watchgooroo?


No, the DC-4 came with standard Glycine box with the new eagle logo printed on it. That wooden box is what my 1953 vintage came with.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

Glycine is changing their distribution network, which might be why so many ADs are dumping their stock at such low prices. I emailed Saltzman's watches (the only Glycine AD in the US that sells online) asking if they could find me an Airman No. 1. This was their (somewhat disconcerting) response:

Thanks for your inquiry,

The Glycine brand was recently acquired by new corporate ownership. Unfortunately we are not able to order any of their pieces until new US supply/distribution has been set up. I cannot guarantee our future with the brand and future availability on the watch you are inquiring on.

I guess we can all thank Invicta if Glycine watches suddenly become hard to find.


----------



## Don Logan

Skeleton-Key said:


> Glycine is changing their distribution network, which might be why so many ADs are dumping their stock at such low prices. I emailed Saltzman's watches (the only Glycine AD in the US that sells online) asking if they could find me an Airman No. 1. This was their (somewhat disconcerting) response:
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry,
> 
> The Glycine brand was recently acquired by new corporate ownership. Unfortunately we are not able to order any of their pieces until new US supply/distribution has been set up. I cannot guarantee our future with the brand and future availability on the watch you are inquiring on.
> 
> I guess we can all thank Invicta if Glycine watches suddenly become hard to find.


Wow, I never though I would be writing this but it looks like some real good has come from Invicta taking over Glycine. Saltzman's service department is a nightmare to deal with even after you accept thier absurd gouged prices.

GOOD RIDDANCE!


----------



## Skeleton-Key

Don Logan said:


> Wow, I never though I would be writing this but it looks like some real good has come from Invicta taking over Glycine. Saltzman's service department is a nightmare to deal with even after you accept thier absurd gouged prices.
> 
> GOOD RIDDANCE!


I've certainly heard that; in fact I decided that I was going with the grey market shortly after emailing them. What worries me is that Invicta doesn't exactly have a sterling reputation, either.


----------



## vincesf

I just received some Glycine watches that I ordered on ebay through Watchgooroo. I ordred a Base 22 Purist, a DC-4, and some Airman 1's. It was a perfect experience in every way. The watches were in new condition as advertised and came with all original boxes and materials. As was stated earlier on this thread, use "Make Offer", and I believe you will be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Skeleton-Key

vincesf said:


> I just received some Glycine watches that I ordered on ebay through Watchgooroo. I ordred a Base 22 Purist, a DC-4, and some Airman 1's. It was a perfect experience in every way. The watches were in new condition as advertised and came with all original boxes and materials. As was stated earlier on this thread, use "Make Offer", and I believe you will be very pleasantly surprised.


I hope they last until I can afford one.


----------



## Malakim

Does anyone know of any European retailers with clearance prices similar to Watchgooroo (incl VAT and stuff, of course)? I detest Ebay's GSP, and would prefer to shop from within the EU.


----------



## Cigarbob

Watchgooroo is offering the Airman DC-4 purist for just $575 OBO right now. That's new, with all paperwork.


----------



## calcisme

Cigarbob said:


> Watchgooroo is offering the Airman DC-4 purist for just $575 OBO right now. That's new, with all paperwork.


That is an amazing deal on a great watch. There is only one left at the moment, so if you want one, grab it now. Watchgooroo is a great seller to work with.


----------



## karwath

Malakim said:


> Does anyone know of any European retailers with clearance prices similar to Watchgooroo (incl VAT and stuff, of course)? I detest Ebay's GSP, and would prefer to shop from within the EU.


Klepsoo is in Italy. You can ask them to give you special price which is good but not watchgooroo good.


----------



## Malakim

karwath said:


> Klepsoo is in Italy. You can ask them to give you special price which is good but not watchgooroo good.


Thanks - ended up getting an Airman from Watchgooroo at a pretty great price, despite GSP.


----------



## Lrmadsen

Is it best to work with the Gooroo through ebay or privately. Will he/she give better deals outside of ebay? Does anyone have an email address for the Gooroo?


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Lrmadsen said:


> Is it best to work with the Gooroo through ebay or privately. Will he/she give better deals outside of ebay? Does anyone have an email address for the Gooroo?


1. Create/Login to your ebay account
2. Find the Watchgooroo seller page
3. Select a listing, Make Best Offer (around $200 less than listed price)
4. Accepted.

Regards, ST


----------



## karwath

SWIMTEXAN said:


> 3. Select a listing, Make Best Offer (around $200 less than listed price)
> 
> Regards, ST


I have found around 60% of the listed price will be accepted, which depending on the listed price, might save you more than $200 off of listed priced.


----------



## vincesf

Watchgooroo has been truly outstanding to deal with. You will be hard pressed to find a better deal on a new DC-4 Purist.


----------



## Cigarbob

vincesf said:


> Watchgooroo has been truly outstanding to deal with. You will be hard pressed to find a better deal on a new DC-4 Purist.


I believe that they are all sold out...


----------



## vincesf

Cigarbob said:


> I believe that they are all sold out...


That would be sad. Hopefully he can get more Glycine Airman watches in stock.
However, if you go to the Glycine website, many Airmans are no longer posted on the site, possibly indicating that some models are discontinued....temporarily.


----------



## calcisme

vincesf said:


> That would be sad. Hopefully he can get more Glycine Airman watches in stock.
> However, if you go to the Glycine website, many Airmans are no longer posted on the site, possibly indicating that some models are discontinued....temporarily.


Cigarbob was talking about the DC-4 specifically. Watchgooroo still has a number of Airman watches listed.

As for what the lineup will look like in the future, that is the subject of much wondering and some concern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

calcisme said:


> Cigarbob was talking about the DC-4 specifically. Watchgooroo still has a number of Airman watches listed.
> 
> As for what the lineup will look like in the future, that is the subject of much wondering and some concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and low and behold watchgooroo has more DC-4's listed on eBay with either the black or green strap, and a restock of other Purist and GMT Airman watches. By reading this thread you may have an idea as to what price to offer. I am not connected to watchgooroo, but rather enthused that many more watch lovers will have a chance to appreciate and own a Glycine Airman.


----------



## Cigarbob

I'm pretty sure that none of us are connected to Watchgooroo other than through our wallets 

That being said, the deals are breathtaking. And, as was just mentioned by @vincesf, many models that had disappeared are back again.


----------



## calcisme

Cigarbob said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of us are connected to Watchgooroo other than through our wallets
> 
> That being said, the deals are breathtaking. And, as was just mentioned by @vincesf, many models that had disappeared are back again.


And some who had outlasted danger by waiting for stocks to disappear are in danger yet again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Cigarbob said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of us are connected to Watchgooroo other than through our wallets
> 
> That being said, the deals are breathtaking. And, as was just mentioned by @vincesf, many models that had disappeared are back again.


Yep, the gooroo got me (again). I got an Airman Base 22 a few months ago. I've been eye'ing off a red Combat Sub, then decided to pull the trigger. Super deal with some extra coupons from eBay applied. A very nice price in the end.


----------



## shahtirthak

Just ordered the last Airman 17 (Purist, blue dial) from Watchgooroo on ebay. All thanks to you guys who have posted about your experiences & the prices above on this thread. I made an offer which they accepted within a couple of hours. Had no plans for a watch purchase but could not pass on this opportunity!!

Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## madscientist24

So, what's a good final price to pay for an Airman No1 or a DC4 considering the current climate? $575?


----------



## Cigarbob

madscientist24 said:


> So, what's a good final price to pay for an Airman No1 or a DC4 considering the current climate? $575?


You might get a bit lower on the No.1. But not much...


----------



## tekong

Resistance is useless










We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## vexXed

Cigarbob said:


> You might get a bit lower on the No.1. But not much...


For the white dial Airman No. 1 Purist I was quoted $599 in the end after trying to get a bit more off. That was only yesterday too.


----------



## vincesf

vexXed said:


> For the white dial Airman No. 1 Purist I was quoted $599 in the end after trying to get a bit more off. That was only yesterday too.


Wow, incredible!


----------



## shahtirthak

Airman 18 (GMT & Purist versions, all colours) are available on Massdrop for a very attractive price.


----------



## tg42

The massdrop for the airman 18 is at the same price watchgooroo will accept (at least what i got mine purist for). Got last week and had it in since, very nice watch :-D


----------



## GZee88

Just ordered my first Glycine (Double-12) from the _Watchgooroo_, from the very positive reviews...
Very smooth transaction and great price... bid under his ask and was taken... very happy.
Placed order early-aft so was told should go out tomorrow for a Tues delivery.
Highly recommend this Seller, so far.


----------



## vexXed

vincesf said:


> Wow, incredible!


Yep, and now it's on its way to me 

The discount was not as much as the Airman 18 I got from her (apparently it's a her?) November last year but still amazingly discounted overall compared to the retail price.


----------



## vincesf

calcisme said:


> Cigarbob was talking about the DC-4 specifically. Watchgooroo still has a number of Airman watches listed.
> 
> As for what the lineup will look like in the future, that is the subject of much wondering and some concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it seems that watchgooroo reoffered the DC-4 in both the black and green straps, and has once again sold out, but still has plenty of other Glycine offerings. It pays to check-in with Ebay periodically to see what watchgooroo has to offer.... maybe I shouldn't as I never spent more money, saving money


----------



## eresaru

Can I ask what is a good price for an Airman Base 22 purist on a leather strap? 
I've always liked their 24h movement just never actually commited to get one. I am now a bit worried that it might get increasingly difficult to get one down the line.


----------



## Cigarbob

eresaru said:


> Can I ask what is a good price for an Airman Base 22 purist on a leather strap?
> I've always liked their 24h movement just never actually commited to get one. I am now a bit worried that it might get increasingly difficult to get one down the line.


Watchgooroo on eBay has the best prices, and is an AD. Find their OBO price, and figure that they will accept 60% of that, give or take a little bit.

They still have the Base 22 purists in black, white, bi-color, and luminous. All listed for 999.99 OBO.

At some point the old stock will be gone, and prices will shoot up for the new models.


----------



## shahtirthak

A daft question...what does 'OBO' mean ??


----------



## Cigarbob

shahtirthak said:


> A daft question...what does 'OBO' mean ??


"Or best offer". You simply press the "make an offer" button on the eBay listing and enter an amount. The merchant will then accept your offer, or make a counter-offer.


----------



## shahtirthak

Cigarbob said:


> "Or best offer". You simply press the "make an offer" button on the eBay listing and enter an amount. The merchant will then accept your offer, or make a counter-offer.


Thank you. Followed the same process for my Airman 17 from Watchgooroo and the watch is on the way.


----------



## eresaru

Cigarbob said:


> Watchgooroo on eBay has the best prices, and is an AD. Find their OBO price, and figure that they will accept 60% of that, give or take a little bit.
> 
> They still have the Base 22 purists in black, white, bi-color, and luminous. All listed for 999.99 OBO.
> 
> At some point the old stock will be gone, and prices will shoot up for the new models.


Thank you, I will try that. 
I also found the purist with the blue strap and red hand from a different dealer (also says AD in the listing). Will follow the same process and see where it goes. 
I think it is the best time to purchase if any of the watches speak to you.


----------



## base2

For reference, I got two Airman Base 22s for $700-800 each, although not from WatchGooRoo. So definitely make an offer in that range and see what you can do.


----------



## Stayclassycliff

I have to agree with all of the Watchgooroo replies. Seriously, they shipped both Glycines to me the morning after purchase. That + price + warranty = No brainer, if they have your model.


----------



## Barry S

Stayclassycliff said:


> I have to agree with all of the Watchgooroo replies. Seriously, they shipped both Glycines to me the morning after purchase. That + price + warranty = No brainer, if they have your model.


Good news - many previously sold out Glycines are back in stock at Watchgooroo. Many Airman models including the Purist DC-4 and SST-12 "Pumpkin" and several Base 22's are available once again.

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_sas..._TitleDesc=1&_sop=1&_nkw=glycine&LH_PrefLoc=1


----------



## vincesf

Barry S said:


> Good news - many previously sold out Glycines are back in stock at Watchgooroo. Many Airman models including the Purist DC-4 and SST-12 "Pumpkin" and several Base 22's are available once again.
> 
> glycine | eBay


Good news.... and I am saving so much money I am going broke


----------



## Barry S

vincesf said:


> Good news.... and I am saving so much money I am going broke


I know the feeling! Finally pulled the trigger on the DC-4 and the next day the SST is back! Been lusting after that pumpkin for a while but it'll have to wait.


----------



## calcisme

Barry S said:


> I know the feeling! Finally pulled the trigger on the DC-4 and the next day the SST is back! Been lusting after that pumpkin for a while but it'll have to wait.


The SST Pumpkins are really stunning watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

Barry S said:


> I know the feeling! Finally pulled the trigger on the DC-4 and the next day the SST is back! Been lusting after that pumpkin for a while but it'll have to wait.


Barry:
We must have the same Glycine watch genetics, as I purchased the watch you have pictured from Watchgooroo about 2 hours ago, before reading your post. I have been holding out for the Purist version of the Black Airman 1 and the Pumpkin SST, and over the weekend wathgooroo was offering both. Of course, the DC-4 was my first purchase as it is one of my, if not favorite, Airman watches. Enjoy it in good health. Again, I am saving so much money, I am going broke, but I can't ignore the uniqueness of these pieces at watchgooro's "Make Offer" end prices.


----------



## Cigarbob

The SST blue on the mesh bracelet is also rather eye catching:










A bit torn between the blue and the pumpkin...


----------



## AppFan

Cigarbob said:


> A bit torn between the blue and the pumpkin...


Go for the pumpkin and get a nice mesh for it. Best of both worlds!
I did similar with the black face.


----------



## Sital

AppFan said:


> Go for the pumpkin and get a nice mesh for it. Best of both worlds!
> I did similar with the black face.


That's a nice looking mesh. May I ask where you got it from? And does it pull on your arm hairs?


----------



## AppFan

Sital said:


> That's a nice looking mesh. May I ask where you got it from? And does it pull on your arm hairs?


Thanks. It's a Staib. I got it through Holben's on eBay during the 20% off coupon craze. 
No, it doesn't pull the arm hairs at all. It's an amazingly tight weave.


----------



## audio.bill

I'd like to add my favorable endorsement of watchgooroo on eBay as a premier seller particularly for Glycine watches. They are authorized dealers for Glycine so your purchase has the full manufacturer's warranty, and they have unbeatable prices particularly for models which they are accepting offers on. Shipment is very prompt and has been well ahead of the expected arrival time from the listings. An absolute standout seller to work with, I recommend them without any hesitation. I have no connection to them other than as a very satisfied repeat customer.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

audio.bill said:


> I'd like to add my favorable endorsement of watchgooroo on eBay as a premier seller particularly for Glycine watches. They are authorized dealers for Glycine so your purchase has the full manufacturer's warranty, and they have unbeatable prices particularly for models which they are accepting offers on. Shipment is very prompt and has been well ahead of the expected arrival time from the listings. An absolute standout seller to work with, I recommend them without any hesitation. I have no connection to them other than as a very satisfied repeat customer.


Someone mentioned that they accept offers at 40% below asking price. That seems odd.


----------



## Cigarbob

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Someone mentioned that they accept offers at 40% below asking price. That seems odd.


Items that have a "or best offer" price are very negotiable, and an offer of 60% of the price will generally put you in the neighborhood. So, as you put it, a 40% discount, give or take a little, is usual.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Cigarbob said:


> Items that have a "or best offer" price are very negotiable, and an offer of 60% of the price will generally put you in the neighborhood. So, as you put it, a 40% discount, give or take a little, is usual.


Wow! I wish had read this before I offered. I paid a lot more. Oh well....maybe next time.


----------



## Barry S

With two transactions so far, Watchgooroo continues to impress me. I've received great deals on an Airman Base 22 GA and most recently a DC-4 Purist.

Both watches arrived promptly in excellent condition but the DC-4 still allowed me to experience watchgooroo's stellar customer service.

Here's something you don't see often: The watch clearly has the correct 3-hand Purist movement but it has the 12-hour GMT dial!










Since the black strap version I bought was out of stock, I reached out to Hanna at watchgooroo. She answered my emails promptly, advised me to initiate the return through eBay, and agreed to reserve a green strap version for me.


----------



## Slant

I guess all of her remaining DC-4 Purists have the incorrect dials on them as she just took them off eBay a few hours ago. Last I checked this morning she still had a few left. Looking at it now it looks like she changed the "quantity" to 0 in the "revision history", while there were no sales today from the "purchase history".


----------



## Barry S

Slant said:


> I guess all of her remaining DC-4 Purists have the incorrect dials on them as she just took them off eBay a few hours ago. Last I checked this morning she still had a few left. Looking at it now it looks like she changed the "quantity" to 0 in the "revision history", while there were no sales today from the "purchase history".


Interesting. I was wondering how it went from 5 available to none that fast. It makes sense that a mistake like that would happen on several watches at the same time.


----------



## wtma

Barry S said:


> With two transactions so far, Watchgooroo continues to impress me. I've received great deals on an Airman Base 22 GA and most recently a DC-4 Purist.
> 
> Both watches arrived promptly in excellent condition but the DC-4 still allowed me to experience watchgooroo's stellar customer service.
> 
> Here's something you don't see often: The watch clearly has the correct 3-hand Purist movement but it has the 12-hour GMT dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the black strap version I bought was out of stock, I reached out to Hanna at watchgooroo. She answered my emails promptly, advised me to initiate the return through eBay, and agreed to reserve a green strap version for me.


That is just nasty, I wonder how it even passed Glycine QC altogether. Glad I snagged one of these watches back in December.


----------



## Genco

Just completed a transaction with watchgooroo for my first Glycine, a blue Double Twelve.

Great seller, great price!


----------



## darmar41

This has just arrived  Price was 329$ fm seller Watches and Beyond via Amazon. 
Ordered Wednesday afternoon local time, departed fm New Jersey same day to show up at my door in Poland Friday morning. I'm simply blown away!










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

Congratulations...I made an offer on blue Airman Base 22 but unfortunately got declined and before I could counter the item was already sold within an hour..today I tried to get a deal on Airman 18 for $500 but got turned down again....I want this watch so bad but I have already purchased ORIS Artelier Moonphase, Khaki Pilot and Blue Lagoon Samurai since January this year. It is taking everything in me to hold off on this bargain.



Genco said:


> Just completed a transaction with watchgooroo for my first Glycine, a blue Double Twelve.
> 
> Great seller, great price!


----------



## Monsta_AU

Cubex said:


> today I tried to get a deal on Airman 18 for $500 but got turned down again....


You are too low, read the thread and realise your mistake. The price you should be offering is obvious.


----------



## Cubex

I would offer more but I'm quite uncertain on where Invicta will take the brand. Imo before being bought by Invicta, Technomarine used to make "quality" watches like Black Reef at a higher price but now they are sold in $300 range on amazon. I hope they do not ruin Glycine brand with so much history. It would quite upsetting to see post-Invicta Glycine watches being sold on amazon after a year or so for $300-$500.



Monsta_AU said:


> You are too low, read the thread and realise your mistake. The price you should be offering is obvious.


----------



## Cigarbob

Cubex said:


> I would offer more but I'm quite uncertain on where Invicta will take the brand. Imo before being bought by Invicta, Technomarine used to make "quality" watches like Black Reef at a higher price but now they are sold in $300 range on amazon. I hope they do not ruin Glycine brand with so much history. It would quite upsetting to see post-Invicta Glycine watches being sold on amazon after a year or so for $300-$500.


Nothing in the current post acquisition Glycine catalog would suggest that your fears are well founded.

Of course, if you insist on low balling the already low prices suggested in this thread, it's unlikely that you'll have a Glycine to worry about.


----------



## Sunnygps

I joined the Glycine club. Could not resist the airman white double 12 at this price. Watchgooroo counter offer was $419 and thought about it for a couple of hours and accepted it. It seems like I got the last one. Can't wait to get it on Thursday.


----------



## Cigarbob

Sunnygps said:


> I joined the Glycine club. Could not resist the airman white double 12 at this price. Watchgooroo counter offer was $419 and thought about it for a couple of hours and accepted it. It seems like I got the last one. Can't wait to get it on Thursday.


And we can't wait to see the pictures after it arrives!


----------



## Cubex

So, I pulled the trigger on Airman Base 22 GMT. I loved the one in blue dial but it wasn't available anymore. Most of the blue dial airman didn't last long and were sold in few days. I am positive that this will be more versatile though.









Cigarbob said:


> Nothing in the current post acquisition Glycine catalog would suggest that your fears are well founded.
> 
> Of course, if you insist on low balling the already low prices suggested in this thread, it's unlikely that you'll have a Glycine to worry about.


----------



## vincesf

Cubex said:


> So, I pulled the trigger on Airman Base 22 GMT. I loved the one in blue dial but it wasn't available anymore. Most of the blue dial airman didn't last long and were sold in few days. I am positive that this will be more versatile though.
> View attachment 11266490


I own the Blue, Black and Silver/White Base 22 (thanks or should I rather say "damn you watchgooroo"), and you can't go wrong with any of version. I typcialy wear the black (Base 22 and DC-4) versions because, in my opinion, they are the most versatile. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## manila07

I just got the airman 18 with bronze accent delivered including shipping plus tax and duties to Canada for $650 usd. Pictures to follow


----------



## Slant

manila07 said:


> I just got the airman 18 with bronze accent delivered including shipping plus tax and duties to Canada for $650 usd. Pictures to follow


Great price you got there including taxes/duties! Was it the Massdrop one?


----------



## Cubex

Yes, please post pictures.


----------



## Gregc

Joma has some Glycene at good prices now~ They had n extraa $500/off a few days ago, not sure if that is still on. Worth a look, or hunt for the coupon code.


----------



## Cycletroll

Got a Combat 7 Vintage inbound from the Gooroo. Stellar price.


----------



## manila07

Looks awesome. Weird having a 24 hour watch but I am loving it.


----------



## Sunnygps

I received my double 12 yesterday. I did not like the strap, so put Hirsch strap on it right away. The Airman looks better with that strap on. Although, the Hirsch strap has a bit more orange color in it. The 40mm size is great and it looks great as well.


----------



## Cubex

Can you post some more pictures. I initially planned to order this one but then decided to go with the black Base 22


manila07 said:


> Looks awesome. Weird having a 24 hour watch but I am loving it.


----------



## manila07

I will post more pictures later. That double 12 looks good, I was looking to get that too but It is now out of stock from watchgooroo and jomashop.


----------



## r-gordon-7

My Airman No 1. in "white" (see below re color) arrived yesterday from the gooroo, after spending a few more days with UPS that it should have... (UPS to blame, not the gooroo.) Coming out of the box, it looked absolutely tiny and I was a bit concerned it would be too small after all, but once on the wrist (especially my small 6 3/8" wrist) it looks considerably bigger than its 36 mm. As for dial color, funny, some websites refer to it as white, others as silver (on the gooroo's listing it's "silver"). Can see why the uncertainty, though - almost as if it's not always clearly exclusively one or the other - it looks different in different light... It's not a bright "clean" white (as in the contrasting date window background color) nor is it an obvious silver (nor is it at all "metallic"). It's an off-white, but not really in a "cream" sort of way - rather, it's a slightly grayish tinged hue. And, that color does look different in different angles. Anyhow, very pleased with the purchase - so glad to be able to snag one at such a reasonable price, especially before they disappear from the new marketplace...


----------



## Barry S

I'm happy to say my replacement DC-4 arrived in perfect condition - and with the right dial!

Great, personable service from Hanna at Watchgooroo.


























I'm not a NATO fan (although this one was not bad) so I switched to this ColaReb for now.


----------



## Triton9

I saw a golden eye glycine combat sub for only $399.90 from jomashop in the daily sales 2 days ago. Definitely worth buying. 42mm divewatch,sapphire crystal and selita swiss movement. Plus a reputable brand and packaging. The price is even cheaper than some of the micro brand. Too bad, I got a few watch on order and out of money.


----------



## Genco

Watchgooroo is great. I have a blue SST coming...great deal.

I also bought a blue double twelve from them, but I put it up on EBay before opening it after I got the SST.

Both transactions were great with watchgooroo.


----------



## Econoline

I see Massdrop has the Double Twelve now, all three styles.


----------



## Cigarbob

Glycine SST-12 purist on mesh. Very comfortable watch.


----------



## Genco

Cigarbob said:


> Glycine SST-12 purist on mesh. Very comfortable watch.


That is the one I have coming...GMT, not Purist though!

Can't wait!


----------



## wtma

Barry S said:


>


Looks terrific, love it!
Congrats!!


----------



## AppFan

Cigarbob said:


> Glycine SST-12 purist on mesh. Very comfortable watch.


You pulled the trigger, looks great, congrats!


----------



## Jephen

I wonder how long these prices are gonna last. Looks like Joma's prices on the Airmans are mostly back to normal. And the Gooroo's old stock isn't infinite.


----------



## vincesf

Jephen said:


> I wonder how long these prices are gonna last. Looks like Joma's prices on the Airmans are mostly back to normal. And the Gooroo's old stock isn't infinite.


Good question as watchgooroo sold out of Purist Black Airman 1's, DC-4's, Pumpkin SST's .... and occasionally they reappear in quantity. It's rather hit and miss, and sometime sell out very quickly. I may be mistaken, but watchgooroo has been discounting Glycine watches since last year.

While I enjoy acquiring Glycine watches at these heavily discounted prices, what effect will it have on the future of Glycine? Would a potential Glycine buyer be interested in buying a watch anywhere near retail or even at 50% of retail, when history indicates, if you hold out, you may acquire it for an almost 80% discount. It can't last forever, otherwise it may have a long-term effect on the brand.


----------



## Cubex

Received my black Base 22 GMT today. The hunt for the right strap begins


----------



## Omega Ronin

Just ordered one I have been wanting for a while...
3908.18AT-O.MB
Saw GooRoo's ad and made an offer significantly lower figuring "no way" and bang- it was accepted. Hope to see the Sub Mon/Tues. Now however (thanks to you guys) I have checked out this thread and found two others (a white face and a "pumpkin" I believe) that look awesome as well. I just sold my Tudor and can have a dang Glycine collection for these prices. I started a thread as well as I see a ton of stuff about the recent "acquisition" etc etc. I'm just going to learn as much as I can about the watch and brand.


----------



## Cubex




----------



## CBeeZ

Jephen said:


> I wonder how long these prices are gonna last. Looks like Joma's prices on the Airmans are mostly back to normal. And the Gooroo's old stock isn't infinite.


I feel the same way and have been snatching up everything I can. Been a killer on the wallet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ

Econoline said:


> I see Massdrop has the Double Twelve now, all three styles.


I picked up the blue face version 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodneyong

Hi..new here to forum but i am thinking of getting the airman base 22 from jomashop..on sale at their site..anyone has feedback on their purchase experience with them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

Rodneyong said:


> Hi..new here to forum but i am thinking of getting the airman base 22 from jomashop..on sale at their site..anyone has feedback on their purchase experience with them?


I've made a couple of purchases from them (Oris and Alpina) with no problems, they ship promptly for in stock items and the watches were new and perfect. Most reviews from buyers are positive about the purchase process, but you have to realize that they're not authorized dealers so you don't get the manufacturer's warranty and their service reviews are not generally favorable. Hope this helps!


----------



## vincesf

Rodneyong said:


> Hi..new here to forum but i am thinking of getting the airman base 22 from jomashop..on sale at their site..anyone has feedback on their purchase experience with them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had great buying experienes with Jomashop. In relation to the Glycine Base 22, you want to check watchgooroo (an authorized Glycine Dealer) on ebay and do a search for Glycine Airman. I can't tell you what to offer, but I have been successful south of $600 on some models. IMHO, you can't go wrong with either Jomashop or watchgooroo. Best


----------



## hamsterdams

Rodneyong said:


> Hi..new here to forum but i am thinking of getting the airman base 22 from jomashop..on sale at their site..anyone has feedback on their purchase experience with them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second everything they said about Joma.

However, make sure to see that Joma is beating gooroo prices, as even if they're equal or you pay a little more with gooroo, you get the factory warranty which is huge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodneyong

Much thanks to everyone for the valuable input and advice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emathieu

hamsterdams said:


> I second everything they said about Joma.
> 
> However, make sure to see that Joma is beating gooroo prices, as even if they're equal or you pay a little more with gooroo, you get the factory warranty which is huge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I've had nothing but positive buying experiences with Jomashop, but getting the manufacturer warranty with Watchgooroo purchases is a big deal, and all my purchases with her have been positive as well.

I personally won't use Jomashop for repair service should any of my purchases from them should need it - I will just go to a watchmaker and pay for it. I have not seen many good reviews of their service.


----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken

hamsterdams said:


> I second everything they said about Joma.
> 
> However, make sure to see that Joma is beating gooroo prices, as even if they're equal or you pay a little more with gooroo, you get the factory warranty which is huge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interestingly, I just got a combat sub in from Jomashop and the Glycine warranty card is stamped from whom I can only assume is an A.D. and the card is dated May 2017... I can snap a quick pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## karwath

I have purchased a number of Glycine watches from Watchgooroo, but a week ago I had the following experience which has me turned off from that seller. 

I made a best offer for a watch and got a fairly quick response with a counter offer which said it was good for 48 hours. Unfortunately I had just arrived at a social function that was to last a couple of hours and since the offer would be available for 48 hours, I did not think there would be a problem. 

A couple of hours later I went back to pick up where things left off and the counteroffer was shown as having been retracted after an hour. The only explanation I could imagine, since none was given, was that maybe a better offer came in and the watchgooroo sold the watch, but nope, the same watch was (and remains today) still listed. The fact this was done with no explanation has irked me, and soured me on Watchgooroo. Are buyers on eBay allowed to retract offers? Why are sellers allowed to make an offer that is expressly said to be good for 48 hours and then retract it after 1 hour? Even if somehow allowed, it is not the action of a reputable business to send a counter offer which says it is good for 48 hours and then retract it after an hour.


----------



## Cigarbob

Did you ask Watchgooroo? If so, what was her reply?


----------



## karwath

Cigarbob said:


> Did you ask Watchgooroo? If so, what was her reply?


I am not sure what your point is. She didn't give an explanation. I think that's my point. You think I am supposed to go begging for her to explain her crappy actions/treatment? I think not.

i think my lasting concern is that if I make a best offer I am stuck and she can sit and think it over, but apparently if she makes a counter offer, if someone is not quick enough for her she retracts it, even when she said you had 48 hours. Why would I want to do business with someone like that? If there was some legit reason, I was owed an explanation at that time, but I was not given an explanation.


----------



## Cigarbob

karwath said:


> I am not sure what your point is. She didn't give an explanation. I think that's my point. You think I am supposed to go begging for her to explain her crappy actions/treatment? I think not.
> 
> i think my lasting concern is that if I make a best offer I am stuck and she can sit and think it over, but apparently if she makes a counter offer, if someone is not quick enough for her she retracts it, even when she said you had 48 hours. Why would I want to do business with someone like that? If there was some legit reason, I was owed an explanation at that time, but I was not given an explanation.


Perhaps you could show me where I suggest that you should "go begging for her to explain her crappy actions/treatment"? I must have missed the part where I said that. It doesn't sound like me at all.

If I had a concern about a vendor, especially one that I had multiple perfectly fine purchases from, I would first discuss my concerns with them. Sometimes there is something called a simple misunderstanding. I would try to get some clarification before posting about their poor service on an Internet forum.

If you feel that you are owed an explanation, which seems reasonable enough, perhaps you should have asked the merchant first.


----------



## karwath

Cigarbob said:


> Perhaps you could show me where I suggest that you should "go begging for her to explain her crappy actions/treatment"? I must have missed the part where I said that. It doesn't sound like me at all.
> 
> If I had a concern about a vendor, especially one that I had multiple perfectly fine purchases from, I would first discuss my concerns with them. Sometimes there is something called a simple misunderstanding. I would try to get some clarification before posting about their poor service on an Internet forum.
> 
> If you feel that you are owed an explanation, which seems reasonable enough, perhaps you should have asked the merchant first.


The time to give an exlpanation was when the unilateral action contrary to the counter offer was taken by watchgooroo. At least that's how I see it. I am a good customer who has given a vendor many thousands of dollars in business in the past few months, and I always paid immediately and so I should be treated better IMHO.

Even without prior purchases any buyer deserves better.

You are right, you did not say I should go begging but that how I view it. I think I was owed an explanation, and it's not my obligation to hunt one down. I did nothing wrong. What's the possible misunderstanding?

I have in the past promoted watchgooroo here and at other places. But I can no longer support that merchant. I think the forum should know the seller makes counter offers and retracts them an hour later without explanation. I don't see how that is unfair to the merchant. If you and others think it's my obligation to go ask for an explanation, you are entitled to your opinion. I don't see it that way, and my primary point is that for whatever reason it was done, I was not offered any explanation. That's some piss poor treatment if you ask me.


----------



## Barry S

karwath said:


> The time to give an exlpanation was when the unilateral action contrary to the counter offer was taken by watchgooroo. At least that's how I see it. I am a good customer who has given a vendor many thousands of dollars in business in the past few months, and I always paid immediately and so I should be treated better IMHO.
> 
> Even without prior purchases any buyer deserves better.
> 
> You are right, you did not say I should go begging but that how I view it. I think I was owed an explanation, and it's not my obligation to hunt one down. I did nothing wrong. What's the possible misunderstanding?
> 
> I have in the past promoted watchgooroo here and at other places. But I can no longer support that merchant. I think the forum should know the seller makes counter offers and retracts them an hour later without explanation. I don't see how that is unfair to the merchant. If you and others think it's my obligation to go ask for an explanation, you are entitled to your opinion. I don't see it that way, and my primary point is that for whatever reason it was done, I was not offered any explanation. That's some piss poor treatment if you ask me.


I have no personal interest in watchgooroo other than the two successful transactions and excellent customer service I have experienced.

The decision of whether or not to support the vendor based on your experience is entirely your own. What I have difficulty understanding is how this one incident after your several successful transactions translates to the blanket statement "the seller makes counter offers and retracts them an hour later without explanation."

It also occurs to me that requesting an explanation from the vendor by eBay message or email would have taken less time and effort than posting about it here - and likely had a more satisfying result.


----------



## karwath

Barry S said:


> What I have difficulty understanding is how this one incident after your several successful transactions translates to the blanket statement "the seller makes counter offers and retracts them an hour later without explanation."


Because that is what happened. I didn't say they always retract did I? But, in most of my prior transactions I did not wait so long to respond. We were able to find an acceptable price almost immediately. But the point is the counteroffer didn't say it was good for an hour. It said 48.

I don't respect a seller who plays games like this. If it was not a sharp practice, then an explanation should have been made. It's that simple. And if you are the type of person who gets treated poorly by a vendor and thinks it's your obligation to ask for the seller to explain the poor treatment, that's your choice but I think that's too bad. I don't want any watch so bad that I put up with crap. I just prefer to go elsewhere. If I have to ask for an explanation for why you treated me like crap you don't deserve my business.

If you look at this thread I have earlier promoted watchgooroo. I would not have posted about this if I had not promoted watchgooroo previously.

In all my prior experiences the watch was as advertised, shipped promptly, etc. But that's what I was entitled to when I paid for the watch. Another glycine vendor klepsoo has a "request your special offer" feature on its website. They give you a special price deal that is good for a set period of time, and I have in the past thought about the purchase for hours and even days. I will just buy watches elsewhere, from merchants who honor their offers, like klepsoo.


----------



## tylehman

karwath said:


> I don't respect a seller who plays games like this. If it was not a sharp practice, then an explanation should have been made. It's that simple. And if you are the type of person who gets treated poorly by a vendor and thinks it's your obligation to ask for the seller to explain the poor treatment, that's your choice but I think that's too bad. I don't want any watch so bad that I put up with crap. I just prefer to go elsewhere. If I have to ask for an explanation for why you treated me like crap you don't deserve my business.
> 
> If you look at this thread I have earlier promoted watchgooroo. I would not have posted about this if I had not promoted watchgooroo previously.
> 
> In all my prior experiences the watch was as advertised, shipped promptly, etc. But that's what I was entitled to when I paid for the watch. Another glycine vendor klepsoo has a "request your special offer" feature on its website. They give you a special price deal that is good for a set period of time, and I have in the past thought about the purchase for hours and even days. I will just buy watches elsewhere, from merchants who honor their offers, like klepsoo.


it is surly fine you don't buy anymore from watchgooroo. Klepsoo's prices were twice watchgooroo's price at their best, plus shipping, plus usually an import fee from fedex, all that after waiting a month to get it. (i am still happy i was able to buy from the gooroo)

i personally don't think anyone owes you anything. we have all had buyers on eBay that just don't pay... irritating. i have had bids on open auctions and they just close for no reason... maybe they thought the bidding should be higher or they closed the auction to sell to someone else...so what? there is nothing that can be done, not even a negative review. life goes on. i just done see letting it get to you. it is just another watch that i guarantee you don't really need.

if you care to know what happened you just ask, if you refuse to ask then i guess you don't really care that much. i don't think that complaining here will make people want to spend a lot more to get one of these Glycine watches. i am sure it made you feel better to complain and get that off your chest... i am sorry that you are not getting a lot of sympathy here.


----------



## Stayclassycliff

The shipping and warranty do it for me with goo roo. I have never had an ebay shipper show up as fast as amazon prime.



hamsterdams said:


> I second everything they said about Joma.
> 
> However, make sure to see that Joma is beating gooroo prices, as even if they're equal or you pay a little more with gooroo, you get the factory warranty which is huge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath

tylehman said:


> I just done see letting it get to you. it is just another watch that i guarantee you don't really need.
> 
> if you care to know what happened you just ask, if you refuse to ask then i guess you don't really care that much. i don't think that complaining here will make people want to spend a lot more to get one of these Glycine watches. i am sure it made you feel better to complain and get that off your chest... i am sorry that you are not getting a lot of sympathy here.


I think people minsunderstand my post - I am not asking for sympathy. I was surprised and disappointed, and don't see it's my obligation to ask for an explanation when a seller gives bad treatment to a customer. I think the real lesson here is that you better not assume with watchgooroo that you can think about it for more than an hour. It's my choice to not buy from someone who retracts counter offers that are stated as being good for 48 hours after just 1 hour without explanation. However, it appears many think that is an acceptable way to conduct business. Apparently I must have a lower threshold for what amount of BS I am willing to put up with than you and others. In any event, good luck to you and others who deal with Watchgooroo.


----------



## Sean779

karwath said:


> I think people minsunderstand my post - I am not asking for sympathy. I was surprised and disappointed, and don't see it's my obligation to ask for an explanation when a seller gives bad treatment to a customer. I think the real lesson here is that you better not assume with watchgooroo that you can think about it for more than an hour. It's my choice to not buy from someone who retracts counter offers that are stated as being good for 48 hours after just 1 hour without explanation. However, it appears many think that is an acceptable way to conduct business. Apparently I must have a lower threshold for what amount of BS I am willing to put up with than you and others. In any event, good luck to you and others who deal with Watchgooroo.


In any case, thanks for the heads up counter offers can be retracted.


----------



## cgrey2

karwath said:


> Are buyers on eBay allowed to retract offers?


Yes, they are.

Hard to know what happened in your case, but if you've been following watchgooroo's listings, you'll see items listed with multiple quantities will become unavailable, even though none had been sold. That seemed odd until I realized that numerous vendors are liquidating the same (or parts of the same) inventory and that that inventory must be being shifted around among them. The recent purchases from Jomashop with the AD warranty confirms that is happening. That most likely complicates the inventory management on their end.


----------



## tylehman

it is likely that if watchgooroo was contacted they would just sell it at the price that they countered with... that may be why there is reluctance to contact them. there may be hurt feelings that they could not sit on the offer for 48 hours, but it seems to me if someone wanted to buy at the counter offer price they would write back and ask what happened and request to have the purchase go forward. at that point i think there would be an explanation to what happened and most likely a sale.


----------



## vincesf

karwath said:


> I think people minsunderstand my post - I am not asking for sympathy. I was surprised and disappointed, and don't see it's my obligation to ask for an explanation when a seller gives bad treatment to a customer. I think the real lesson here is that you better not assume with watchgooroo that you can think about it for more than an hour. It's my choice to not buy from someone who retracts counter offers that are stated as being good for 48 hours after just 1 hour without explanation. However, it appears many think that is an acceptable way to conduct business. Apparently I must have a lower threshold for what amount of BS I am willing to put up with than you and others. In any event, good luck to you and others who deal with Watchgooroo.


Yes, offers and counter-offers can be retracted any time before they are accepted. And while you can see that many of us are sensitive when it comes to criticism of watchgooroo, thank you for reminding us of the old adage: "you snooze, you lose", especially with watchgooroo as the responses often occur at a very fast pace. Many times I have had my offers responded to in less than 1 minute.

On another note with watchgooroo, Purist inventory is down to only a few models (Black SST and a Cream fully lume face Base22). All Airman 1, Base 22, DC-4 Purists are no longer listed....hopefully more will be offered again. I'm keeping a look out, as there is a bit of a pent-up demand for particularly for Purist - Black Airman 1's and Orange SST's.... forget mentioning Heritage LE's (we can dream can't we). If these Purists are gone forever at watchgooroo prices ... I may be kicking myself.


----------



## Barry S

karwath said:


> I think people minsunderstand my post - I am not asking for sympathy. I was surprised and disappointed, and don't see it's my obligation to ask for an explanation when a seller gives bad treatment to a customer. I think the real lesson here is that you better not assume with watchgooroo that you can think about it for more than an hour. It's my choice to not buy from someone who retracts counter offers that are stated as being good for 48 hours after just 1 hour without explanation. However, it appears many think that is an acceptable way to conduct business. Apparently I must have a lower threshold for what amount of BS I am willing to put up with than you and others. In any event, good luck to you and others who deal with Watchgooroo.


I can only speak for myself but I believe I have a good understanding of your concerns. I am simply surprised that, considering your extensive positive history with the vendor, you based your decision on a single incident that represented the exception rather than the rule. If something like this occurred on my first attempted transaction with a seller I wouldn't be likely to give them a second chance.

It is not my place to criticize you for your decision and I hope you didn't receive my comments as such. I was merely offering my opinion that a positive history may build enough goodwill to withstand all but the most egregious offenses.

You're absolutely right - you are certainly not obligated to ask for an explanation. Personally I would, not only to satisfy my curiosity but mostly because, if a mistake had been made, a seller might offer some form of compensation leading to an even better deal.


----------



## karwath

tylehman said:


> it is likely that if watchgooroo was contacted they would just sell it at the price that they countered with... that may be why there is reluctance to contact them. there may be hurt feelings that they could not sit on the offer for 48 hours, but it seems to me if someone wanted to buy at the counter offer price they would write back and ask what happened and request to have the purchase go forward. at that point i think there would be an explanation to what happened and most likely a sale.


Who said I wanted to sit on the offer for 48 hours? "It is likely watchgooroo would just sell at the price they countered" what's that based on? Seems like you want to assume the worst in me and are defending watchgooroo on pure speculation!

If you read my post it was a mere TWO HOURS after the counter offer when I saw it had been retracted and during that time I had been at a social function (50th bday for a friend of mine I have known for 32 years) and I was not going to rudely shop for a watch on eBay during that event. I got the email telling me about the counteroffer as I was walking from the car to the party.

Perhaps if I knew it was only available for an hour I might have been a few minutes late to the party, but when you say the offer is good for 48 hours, I think it's a crappy thing to do to retract the offer after 1 hour when you say it is good for 48 hours. Plus the watch was and is still listed. It's not like it sold to someone else. I would understand that.

Btw, even if I was willing to buy from watchgooroo, a few days after this happened jomashop had the watch on sale for more than $100 less than the retracted watchgooroo counteroffer. Now that jomashop has glycine and also has straightforward pricing that beats watchgooroo's haggle-with-me secret pricing, I have no reason to buy from Watchgooroo.


----------



## tylehman

karwath said:


> Who said I wanted to sit on the offer for 48 hours? "It is likely watchgooroo would just sell at the price they countered" what's that based on? Seems like you want to assume the worst in me and are defending watchgooroo on pure speculation!
> 
> If you read my post it was a mere TWO HOURS after the counter offer when I saw it had been retracted and during that time I had been at a social function (50th bday for a friend of mine I have known for 32 years) and I was not going to rudely shop for a watch on eBay during that event. I got the email telling me about the counteroffer as I was walking from the car to the party.
> 
> Perhaps if I knew it was only available for an hour I might have been a few minutes late to the party, but when you say the offer is good for 48 hours, I think it's a crappy thing to do to retract the offer after 1 hour when you say it is good for 48 hours. Plus the watch was and is still listed. It's not like it sold to someone else. I would understand that.
> 
> Btw, even if I was willing to buy from watchgooroo, a few days after this happened jomashop had the watch on sale for more than $100 less than the retracted watchgooroo counteroffer. Now that jomashop has glycine and also has straightforward pricing that beats watchgooroo's haggle-with-me secret pricing, I have no reason to buy from Watchgooroo.


That is great news! You have had a very good week, a Win Win Win. First you got to enjoy the party thinking you were going to be able to get a new watch soon after. Second you find that the deal was retracted, but that was lucky because that saved you another $100 at jomashop. Now when it arrives you may well be lucky again and get a warranty card stamped by watchgooroo, so you will have the factory warranty as well! Win Win Win! You are very lucky, it never seems to work out as well for me.

Please post pictures of the watch when it arrives, and congratulations on the happy ending :-!


----------



## Cigarbob

tylehman said:


> That is great news! You have had a very good week, a Win Win Win. First you got to enjoy the party thinking you were going to be able to get a new watch soon after. Second you find that the deal was retracted, but that was lucky because that saved you another $100 at jomashop. Now when it arrives you may well be lucky again and get a warranty card stamped by watchgooroo, so you will have the factory warranty as well! Win Win Win! You are very lucky, it never seems to work out as well for me.
> 
> Please post pictures of the watch when it arrives, and congratulations on the happy ending :-!


He is indeed spectacularly lucky! All of the Airman models at Jomashop cost about $100 more than Watchgooroo's OBO price. In fact, the only watch that I see that they're selling for less than Gooroo is the quartz Combat Sub Chronograph. And it's about $30 less, no where near $100.

So we all can look forward to seeing a picture of the watch he got for $100 less than Watchgooroo! That's amazing, because I don't see one at all.

What a lucky guy!

Win Win Win!!!


----------



## vincesf

I find watchgooroo is still the best value source for Glycine watches. 2 quick observations:

1. Other sellers on eBay are now pricing below watchgooroo's initial offering price, making it appear they have the better price, but if you are interested in a Glycine watch offered by watchgooroo, press onto MAKE OFFER, and give it a shot. Don't be fooled that other seller's are initially priced lower than watchgooroo.

2. Watchgooroo's inventory and available models are dwindling down. I keep saying to myself that I have enough, but when a model disappears, I kick myself. Should I snap up a Black Purist SST before they are all gone or should I wait to see if Watchgooroo restocks the Pumpkin SST, DC-4, Airman 1's... ? I am rather new to this and it seems that the pattern has been that watchgooroo eventually restocks models that have been sold out, but perhaps this time.....NOT.


----------



## cgrey2

Agreed. A number of watches that were first discounted in the Fall never have re-appeared after they initially sold out, such as the sapphire crystal versions of the Combat 6 at 43mm. I also wondered if prices would continue to go lower as time went by, but it seems there has been a pretty consistent floor, at least over the past few months. Rather than continuing to lower prices to encourage demand, inventory seems to be shifted to different sellers, attracting a new set of buyers and stabilizing prices.



vincesf said:


> I find watchgooroo is still the best value source for Glycine watches. 2 quick observations:
> 
> 1. Other sellers on eBay are now pricing below watchgooroo's initial offering price, making it appear they have the better price, but if you are interested in a Glycine watch offered by watchgooroo, press onto MAKE OFFER, and give it a shot. Don't be fooled that other seller's are initially priced lower than watchgooroo.
> 
> 2. Watchgooroo's inventory and available models are dwindling down. I keep saying to myself that I have enough, but when a model disappears, I kick myself. Should I snap up a Black Purist SST before they are all gone or should I wait to see if Watchgooroo restocks the Pumpkin SST, DC-4, Airman 1's... ? I am rather new to this and it seems that the pattern has been that watchgooroo eventually restocks models that have been sold out, but perhaps this time.....NOT.


----------



## hamsterdams

vincesf said:


> I find watchgooroo is still the best value source for Glycine watches. 2 quick observations:
> 
> 1. Other sellers on eBay are now pricing below watchgooroo's initial offering price, making it appear they have the better price, but if you are interested in a Glycine watch offered by watchgooroo, press onto MAKE OFFER, and give it a shot. Don't be fooled that other seller's are initially priced lower than watchgooroo.
> 
> 2. Watchgooroo's inventory and available models are dwindling down. I keep saying to myself that I have enough, but when a model disappears, I kick myself. Should I snap up a Black Purist SST before they are all gone or should I wait to see if Watchgooroo restocks the Pumpkin SST, DC-4, Airman 1's... ? I am rather new to this and it seems that the pattern has been that watchgooroo eventually restocks models that have been sold out, but perhaps this time.....NOT.


The Airman No. 1 is discontinued so they may very well be gone for good in Gooroos inventory.

If so, I'm glad I got one when I could!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

hamsterdams said:


> The Airman No. 1 is discontinued so they may very well be gone for good in Gooroos inventory.
> 
> If so, I'm glad I got one when I could!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watchgooroo is gone until after the 3rd week in April, perhaps when she gets back, she may restock... if there are any more watches to stock... at blow out prices.
However, I think you were wise to get one, only because it's such a great watch.


----------



## DutchWatchGuy

Just picked up an Airman Double Twelve for $419. Pretty damn stoked for that to arrive!!!


----------



## Bilhas

DutchWatchGuy said:


> Just picked up an Airman Double Twelve for $419. Pretty damn stoked for that to arrive!!!


What a deal. May i ask where ?


----------



## vexXed

Bilhas said:


> What a deal. May i ask where ?


I don't want to come across as rude but... are you reading the thread?

Search for 'watchgooroo' on ebay. You can click the 'make an offer' button to get one for well below the listed price. Bear in mind stocks are dwindling down so I wouldn't sit on it too long.

Last I checked, the red, blue, white/cream, and black dials were all still available.


----------



## Bilhas

vexXed said:


> I don't want to come across as rude but... are you reading the thread?
> 
> Search for 'watchgooroo' on ebay. You can click the 'make an offer' button to get one for well below the listed price. Bear in mind stocks are dwindling down so I wouldn't sit on it too long.
> 
> Last I checked, the red, blue, white/cream, and black dials were all still available.


It does sound kinda rude actually, color me surprised i didn't assume you were talking about watchgooroo because

A: they are selling there for 599 right now, its a huge discount even if it is for an offer, 30% off the original price that's already discounted

B: you are just joining the thread.

Anyways, that price is a no brainer altho for europeans amazon might be better right now.. free shipping and you get a shot at escaping customs, can't do that with watchgooroo since they use global shipping program.


----------



## vexXed

Bilhas said:


> It does sound kinda rude actually, color me surprised i didn't assume you were talking about watchgooroo because
> 
> A: they are selling there for 599 right now, its a huge discount even if it is for an offer, 30% off the original price that's already discounted
> 
> B: you are just joining the thread.
> 
> Anyways, that price is a no brainer altho for europeans amazon might be better right now.. free shipping and you get a shot at escaping customs, can't do that with watchgooroo since they use global shipping program.


A: Yep the white/cream and blue dial are selling for $599 USD asking price at the moment, but you can get even more off (try 40% off that to come to $360 USD). I just offered 40% off the Glycine 1953 LE a few days ago and it was accepted. Shipping to Hong Kong for example was under $30 USD btw. Mind you the % off depends on the model.

B: Irrelevant. Just because I didn't post in the thread earlier it doesn't mean I didn't read every single post up until I posted.

However if you didn't assume the last few posts before yours were referencing watchgooroo then I apologize. I read your first post as one of those 'sign up to WUS and not bother reading anything but ask for info that could be easily sourced by actually just reading' (of which I've seen a few, so it must be getting to me). At the end of the day I like to help others find good deals and share this crazy hobby together .


----------



## DutchWatchGuy

Bilhas said:


> What a deal. May i ask where ?


As someone already pointed out, I indeed used Watchgooroo on eBay 

I made a $399 initial offer and they countered with $419. I'm having it shipped to a buddy Stateside who is travelling to Europe this week. Saving me about $180 in shipping + handling + import costs.


----------



## Genco

DutchWatchGuy said:


> As someone already pointed out, I indeed used Watchgooroo on eBay
> 
> I made a $399 initial offer and they countered with $419. I'm having it shipped to a buddy Stateside who is travelling to Europe this week. Saving me about $180 in shipping + handling + import costs.


Nice! The gooroo is the only way to go! Warranty card too.


----------



## Slant

DutchWatchGuy said:


> As someone already pointed out, I indeed used Watchgooroo on eBay
> 
> I made a $399 initial offer and they countered with $419. I'm having it shipped to a buddy Stateside who is travelling to Europe this week. Saving me about $180 in shipping + handling + import costs.


Hi, how did you get the Gooroo to ship to a different address? When I asked her she said she could only ship to the address attached to my Paypal. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## hamsterdams

Slant said:


> Hi, how did you get the Gooroo to ship to a different address? When I asked her she said she could only ship to the address attached to my Paypal. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


I had the same issue and what we did was she cancelled my PayPal order and I just rebought with credit / debit card option.

That way you can ship to whatever address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

hamsterdams said:


> I had the same issue and what we did was she cancelled my PayPal order and I just rebought with credit / debit card option.
> 
> That way you can ship to whatever address.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhhh..... Thanks! I'll try that!


----------



## DutchWatchGuy

Slant said:


> Hi, how did you get the Gooroo to ship to a different address? When I asked her she said she could only ship to the address attached to my Paypal. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Thats strange, I did not encounter any issues whatsoever filling in an alternative shipping address during the eBay checkout process.


----------



## Slant

DutchWatchGuy said:


> Thats strange, I did not encounter any issues whatsoever filling in an alternative shipping address during the eBay checkout process.


Did you pay by credit card like hamsterdams? Or Paypal? When I messaged her about shipping to an alternate address she said she could only ship to the address tied to Paypal so I didn't think to pay by credit card.


----------



## DutchWatchGuy

Slant said:


> Did you pay by credit card like hamsterdams? Or Paypal? When I messaged her about shipping to an alternate address she said she could only ship to the address tied to Paypal so I didn't think to pay by credit card.


I paid through Paypal, though I used my debit account "pay option" instead of my credit card.


----------



## lalalandrus

i just bought a combat chrono from massdrop for a good price i think it was 599 usd for a 7750 chrono


----------



## A+U

I just noticed that watchgooroo has listed the latest airman models for sale, with the same 'best offer' option.


Many people have said the slashed prices of late were only temporary, but looking at the new models being offered by watchgooroo with the seemingly same potential discounts (can't say for sure as i have not tried making a best offer)... it's a bit worrying.

Has anybody here tried buying the new airmans from watchgooroo yet?


----------



## Bryans-junq

A+U said:


> I just noticed that watchgooroo has listed the latest airman models for sale, with the same 'best offer' option.
> 
> Many people have said the slashed prices of late were only temporary, but looking at the new models being offered by watchgooroo with the seemingly same potential discounts (can't say for sure as i have not tried making a best offer)... it's a bit worrying.
> Has anybody here tried buying the new airmans from watchgooroo yet?


I don't keep up enough with the brand to know exactly what the "new airmans" are, but it does seem that watchgooroo has a lot of huge 44 and 46mm listed. Are those new?

I have a 36mm classic GMT on the way from watchgooroo, it should arrive today. I can't quite do purist unless i want to wear a second watch on my wrist to actually tell time with. Couldnt get it below 599. Heck, she probably reads this site, searches her own ebay name if she's smart. Well, we all like doing business with her, a rarity in ebay.
Glycine Unisex 3944.11 LB77U Airman No.1 Automatic GMT White Dial Black LeatherThis model is definitely "pre-invicta". Which "new" ones were you looking at A+U?


----------



## Sparcster

Hi, 

Been looking for buy a SST purist with either a blue dial (w/orange font) or black (w/orange outer ring) in the UK... can anyone point me in the right direction?? Much appreciated!


----------



## A+U

Bryans-junq said:


> I don't keep up enough with the brand to know exactly what the "new airmans" are, but it does seem that watchgooroo has a lot of huge 44 and 46mm listed. Are those new?
> 
> I have a 36mm classic GMT on the way from watchgooroo, it should arrive today. I can't quite do purist unless i want to wear a second watch on my wrist to actually tell time with. Couldnt get it below 599. Heck, she probably reads this site, searches her own ebay name if she's smart. Well, we all like doing business with her, a rarity in ebay.
> *Glycine Unisex 3944.11 LB77U Airman No.1 Automatic GMT White Dial Black Leather*
> 
> This model is definitely "pre-invicta". Which "new" ones were you looking at A+U?


The all new airmans which were announced at this year's baselworld >> Glycine Watch


----------



## vexXed

A+U said:


> I just noticed that watchgooroo has listed the latest airman models for sale, with the same 'best offer' option.
> 
> Many people have said the slashed prices of late were only temporary, but looking at the new models being offered by watchgooroo with the seemingly same potential discounts (can't say for sure as i have not tried making a best offer)... it's a bit worrying.
> 
> Has anybody here tried buying the new airmans from watchgooroo yet?


Noticed this as well. Found it odd that the 'make an offer' option was there for the new models. I thought the old stock was going to be dumped through ADs for big discounts and then normal pricing would resume with the new models.

If the new models can be picked up for the same price as the dumped old stick then this is *really* not good for the brand.

Not that I'm suggesting this but one could try submit an offer for the new model just to see how low they go. Don't do that though. Seriously. It's bad form... and rude... not good.

(Report back with your findings please!)


----------



## audio.bill

vexXed said:


> Noticed this as well. Found it odd that the 'make an offer' option was there for the new models. I thought the old stock was going to be dumped through ADs for big discounts and then normal pricing would resume with the new models.
> 
> If the new models can be picked up for the same price as the dumped old stick then this is *really* not good for the brand.
> 
> Not that I'm suggesting this but one could try submit an offer for the new model just to see how low they go. Don't do that though. Seriously. It's bad form... and rude... not good.
> 
> (Report back with your findings please!)


Just as a point of caution, if you submit an offer on eBay you are committed to making that purchase if the offer is accepted.


----------



## Cigarbob

audio.bill said:


> Just as a point of caution, if you submit an offer on eBay you are committed to making that purchase if the offer is accepted.


Additionally, Watchgooroo has been a very decent vendor to many of us. I'm not sure why anyone would use dishonest tactics with them.

I must say that the new line of Double 12s has some appeal to me...


----------



## audio.bill

Cigarbob said:


> Additionally, Watchgooroo has been a very decent vendor to many of us. I'm not sure why anyone would use dishonest tactics with them.
> 
> I must say that the new line of Double 12s has some appeal to me...


I agree entirely about Hanna, she's a standout seller and I'll continue to purchase from Watchgooroo without any hesitation. She's very straightforward in her dealings and deserves to be treated with the same level of respect she provides.


----------



## vexXed

audio.bill said:


> Just as a point of caution, if you submit an offer on eBay you are committed to making that purchase if the offer is accepted.





Cigarbob said:


> Additionally, Watchgooroo has been a very decent vendor to many of us. I'm not sure why anyone would use dishonest tactics with them.
> 
> I must say that the new line of Double 12s has some appeal to me...





audio.bill said:


> I agree entirely about Hanna, she's a standout seller and I'll continue to purchase from Watchgooroo without any hesitation. She's very straightforward in her dealings and deserves to be treated with the same level of respect she provides.


As someone who has ordered 3 times from Hanna and been very satisfied with each purchase (including being sent the L.E. box separately for free when I let her know my Airman 1953 vintage L.E came in the standard box - great customer service), I am in total agreement.

It was merely a cheeky comment that wasn't serious but in retrospect I see how it could be viewed differently. Of course, there was no offense intended.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

I just grabbed a blue twelve hour from watchgooroo. 3rd purchase from Hanna. The 12 hour bezel looks good to my eyes and I'd rather have a 24hr model in the 36mm no1 if I ever get the chance at one. I really like the domed crystal on the no 1.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

one interesting tidbit is that I made an offer on the watch I just bought last night and they responded with their lowest offer. But they said in their response it was the last one in stock. I am happy with the deal but immediately after purchasing the watch they relisted the same watch as 1 left in stock. I do like watchgooroo but as a multiple purchase customer I felt duped after they told me they only had 1 left then immediately listed the watch again after I bought it.


----------



## AppFan

Mechanicalworld said:


> one interesting tidbit is that I made an offer on the watch I just bought last night and they responded with their lowest offer. But they said in their response it was the last one in stock. I am happy with the deal but immediately after purchasing the watch they relisted the same watch as 1 left in stock. I do like watchgooroo but as a multiple purchase customer I felt duped after they told me they only had 1 left then immediately listed the watch again after I bought it.


That would be a little disappointing.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

AppFan said:


> That would be a little disappointing.


It was only because I spent an hour and a half debating whether or not I should make the purchase so I didn't miss out on it lol. Maybe one employee responded to me and another listed the item again. Happy to see someone else can get one still though.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

I bought from Jomashop recently and had no problems with the transaction. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/pulled-trigger-4364842.html


----------



## ImranD

Hi Guys,

You'd be glad to know that the DC-4 (both GMT and purist) are back in stock at the Gooroo! Just got my purist yesterday and cannot wait for it to arrive! 

Good luck!


----------



## Drudge

Just received this bad boy from JomaShop. With the coupon I believe she set me back $289.99 for ETA, Sapphire, Quality leather...Win/Win.


----------



## RickS72

Drudge said:


> Just received this bad boy from JomaShop. With the coupon I believe she set me back $289.99 for ETA, Sapphire, Quality leather...Win/Win.......


Lovely looking watch. I'm confused though, what's bad about it?


----------



## Cigarbob

Quick update:

Watchgooroo has several Base 22s up for sale right now on the 'Bay. These have mostly disappeared, so if you're interested then I would suggest moving quickly. They also have a couple No. 1s. Again, if you're interested, these aren't in the catalog anymore.

-Bob


----------



## Barry S

Cigarbob said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Watchgooroo has several Base 22s up for sale right now on the 'Bay. These have mostly disappeared, so if you're interested then I would suggest moving quickly. They also have a couple No. 1s. Again, if you're interested, these aren't in the catalog anymore.
> 
> -Bob


Also available once more is the SST Pumpkin Purist.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## ImranD

Cigarbob said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Watchgooroo has several Base 22s up for sale right now on the 'Bay. These have mostly disappeared, so if you're interested then I would suggest moving quickly. They also have a couple No. 1s. Again, if you're interested, these aren't in the catalog anymore.
> 
> -Bob


Also available is the Goldeneye with the old logo/design!


----------



## mr_nobody

Just got this combat 6 36mm from watchgooroo, my first glycine! Really liking it so far...


----------



## GunWale

RickS72 said:


> Lovely looking watch. I'm confused though, what's bad about it?


Understandable confusion. It's Amlish (American English). *cough* rapper voice with beat box, (chorus on second bad and last good): it's not bad meaning bad, but bad meaning good.

Looking at that model Incursore also. Wonder if it has double AR coating on crystal.


----------



## David Theobald

First post on this forum and I come for help. Recently had my 1977 vintage Rolex submariner away for two months for service and realised I need a second quality watch. I couldn't stand wearing my Swatch beater everyday. I travel a lot and a GMT or multiple time zone watch seems to be the way I want to go. After months of wandering around the web I have now definitely decided I want an Airman. 

Now the tricky bit starts. It would appear since the company's take over last year the market is a complete mess. I cannot even work out what is being produced any more. I am shortly going to be in Singapore (I used to live there) and have contacted a couple of reputable watch dealers and have got replies like 'Until the dust settles we cannot order any stock'. Must have been some dust cloud as the take over was a year ago.

I am looking for a four hand, GMT preferably Base22. I would be happy with either blue dial or a mystery (I think I am leaning towards the mystery this week) but could go with the megalume cream faced bizzo. 

I have looked through Watchgooroo (as suggested by this forum) and that seems to be a very fluid marketplace. Do watches that are no longer listed there crop up again if you just wait? What about places like Chrono24 that leads you to sellers in Italy or Spain or the USA, are these reliable or risky?


----------



## jimmytamp

My 4th purchase from watchgooroo...love it!!


----------



## P695

mr_nobody said:


> Just got this combat 6 36mm from watchgooroo, my first glycine! Really liking it so far...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12434421&d=1502978206"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I love the look of this watch!!! I have a 7.75-8in wrist so I think I'm going to get the 43mm.


----------



## mr_nobody

P695 said:


> I love the look of this watch!!! I have a 7.75-8in wrist so I think I'm going to get the 43mm.


Two weeks on, still loving it. I have tiny wrists so really happy glycine makes it in 36mm but I'm sure you'll be much happier with the 43.


----------



## NightOwl

David Theobald said:


> I have looked through Watchgooroo (as suggested by this forum) and that seems to be a very fluid marketplace. Do watches that are no longer listed there crop up again if you just wait? What about places like Chrono24 that leads you to sellers in Italy or Spain or the USA, are these reliable or risky?


Yes, they come back up for sale on watchgooroo. I gave my nephew a 36mm combat 6 and my other nephews want one too but the versions they want were out of stock when I went back to buy more. Wait 2 weeks and they came back up for sale. Waited another month and the more came back up for sale. I'd advise to just wait and monitor their ebay storefront.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Catawiki always has nice Glycine available. Some are NOS.


----------



## Barry S

NightOwl said:


> Yes, they come back up for sale on watchgooroo. I gave my nephew a 36mm combat 6 and my other nephews want one too but the versions they want were out of stock when I went back to buy more. Wait 2 weeks and they came back up for sale. Waited another month and the more came back up for sale. I'd advise to just wait and monitor their ebay storefront.


Also, don't just look for "new listing" alerts. Watchgooroo keeps sold out listings active and updates the quantity when they get more in. It is wise to browse their entire Glycine inventory on a regular basis if you're after a particular model.

That's how I ended up with a DC-4, an SST-12 Pumpkin Purist, and even a 1953 Vintage LE. I had seen all of those sold out several times before.


----------



## Guest

I bought my 4 from Joma shop. Low, low prices. Also on E-Bay check out Glycine direct.


----------



## P695

mr_nobody said:


> P695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of this watch!!! I have a 7.75-8in wrist so I think I'm going to get the 43mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks on, still loving it. I have tiny wrists so really happy glycine makes it in 36mm but I'm sure you'll be much happier with the 43.
Click to expand...

I got mine the other day but waited for the strap to come in. Loving the black and tan and the size seems to work just fine for me!

Edit: I bought mine off Jomashop and went great. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Rodneyong

Can i check if anyone know this store colucciorologi.it... ordered & paid for a glycine from this store in Feb this year, until now i didn’t receive my watch..they claim there is some delay back in April and completely stopped reply and closed their website. Now their site is back up again and i have yet to get my watch or reply or my money back...:-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

I bought both of my Combat 6 Vintage watches from Glycine Direct an AD seller on ebay, very happy with the price, service and communication throughout both purchases. Sam is very good to deal with, I would buy from him again anytime.


----------



## wapap

castlk said:


> from Glycine Direct an AD seller on ebay, very happy with the price...


Those good prices have been gone for a while now. Many prices have gone up by up to 50%! The Double Twelve went from $419 to $595! Right now, you would be better off making an offer at watchgooroo (same owner?)


----------



## shootermcgavin

wapap said:


> Those good prices have been gone for a while now. Many prices have gone up by up to 50%! The Double Twelve went from $419 to $595! Right now, you would be better off making an offer at watchgooroo (same owner?)


just made an offer to watchgooroo that was WELL below the asking, and was accepted within the hour.


----------



## castlk

Glycine Direct and Watchgooroo are one of the same. Hannah says her and Sam started Glycine Direct strictly for Glycine only while Watchgooroo does Glycine and everything else as well.


----------



## Burgs

Great comments here. I would just add my vote to the guys who state that before you buy _any _watch, check Jomashop's prices first.


----------



## RPrats




----------



## chenpofu

Does anyone knows where I might be able to find an Airman No 1 purist? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cigarbob

chenpofu said:


> Does anyone knows where I might be able to find an Airman No 1 purist? Thanks in advance.


There's a nice looking black No 1 on auction on eBay right now. Seller says it's only been worn a few times. And it's a purist, not a GMT.


----------



## chenpofu

For some reason that does not come up when I searched on ebay, do you mind sending me the link? Thanks.


----------



## wapap

It looks like Glycine Direct ebay store has been completely empty for a few weeks now. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Burgs

Wapa,

I just got a Glycine Airman DC-4 GMT from Glycine Direct. What it promised was free shipping. What I got was free _overnight _shipping.
I was pretty stoked about that.

Could be that they're temporarily sold out.


----------



## Triton9

I am very tempted by this Glycine combat but I just spend the money on a Spinnaker 5055 diver watch and cant get this one.










It is available on ebay for less than $300 with ETA 2824/SW-200 ,sapphire, bead blast case, drill lugs and 42mm size.


----------



## FL410

Very nice looking watch, and a great price for the quality. I'm really starting to like these Glycines, I wish I would've got into the brand sooner.


----------



## wapap

Burgs said:


> Wapa,
> 
> I just got a Glycine Airman DC-4 GMT from Glycine Direct. What it promised was free shipping. What I got was free _overnight _shipping.
> I was pretty stoked about that.
> 
> Could be that they're temporarily sold out.


What is "just", like in the last few days? I was looking at their site every few days and they were nicely stocked. Then suddenly there was nothing, not a single model. There isn't a single watch to purchase right now. You can't just go from having almost every model in stock to not having a single watch almost overnight. I wonder whether with Invicta now being in charge, they didn't want any official-looking sites like this.


----------



## Cigarbob

wapap said:


> What is "just", like in the last few days? I was looking at their site every few days and they were nicely stocked. Then suddenly there was nothing, not a single model. There isn't a single watch to purchase right now. You can't just go from having almost every model in stock to not having a single watch almost overnight. I wonder whether with Invicta now being in charge, they didn't want any official-looking sites like this.


Watchgooroo is the same vendor. Just find a model that you like and make an offer. Usually about 60% of the asking price, give or take a bit. They are an authorized dealer.

My experience is that they ship UPS ground.


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Watchgooroo controls Glycine inventory in the USA. I'm actually one of his vendors and get various models well below what he sells them for on ebay. Glycine watches are so well priced now that they should continue to gain popularity in the next few years. One of the recent models that I got from watchgooroo is the aquarius black dial black rubber and I have to say that is a beautiful watch if you don't mind the larger sized case. Truly a great watch for the money.


----------



## Nasmitty7185

wapap said:


> What is "just", like in the last few days? I was looking at their site every few days and they were nicely stocked. Then suddenly there was nothing, not a single model. There isn't a single watch to purchase right now. You can't just go from having almost every model in stock to not having a single watch almost overnight. I wonder whether with Invicta now being in charge, they didn't want any official-looking sites like this.


My two cents on this issue is that watchgooroo and glycine-direct are one and the same. I think the guru decided to have a separate user id just for Glycine since he controls all of the Glycine in the US. I'm not sure exactly why he stopped using Glycine-direct but my guess is that someone may have complained. Ebay policy is that no individual or business should have two user IDs. While I know that still happens, ebay does try to crack down on sellers who use multiple IDs to flood ebay with their listings.


----------



## mcx

When it comes to the Airman, try JomaShop,com


----------



## sirkrimzon

Does anyone know where one can still get the old glycine combat subs? The ones with the drilled lug holes and old crown logo?


----------



## flaccidaardvark

sirkrimzon said:


> Does anyone know where one can still get the old glycine combat subs? The ones with the drilled lug holes and old crown logo?


I would like to know this as well. I can't get past the new logo. The old one was much better IMHO.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopstix906

There is a massdrop going on right now for the Glycine Combat Subs through February 10th. Grab one to drive the price down while you can!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Found this thread and hope you guys are able to help; I am hunting for a Glycine Airman 18 GMT but can't find one anywhere, other than the Sphair model. I've already sent messages to the ADs listed on the Glycine webpage. Anyone else know who might have these or be able to order one?


----------



## mngdew

Win it!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Ai...129507?hash=item2854024fe3:g:eksAAOSwMEBao-s0


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Haha yeah I've been watching that auction since the seller posted it


----------



## ne57rico

i would join massdrop, it seems that they've brought glycine in as one of their brands. every couple weeks or so there is a new glycine available and just about all of the drops i've seen come with the glycine warranty. i just grabbed an incursore from massdrop that came with stamped papers.


----------



## mngdew

Here's to another AD on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/b/Glycine-Wris...shaista_123&_mwBanner=1&_sop=10&isRefine=true

They have brand new No.1 in GMT version. They had Airman 18 GMT, but all gone for now. Oh, 17 purist too.


----------



## ne57rico

mngdew said:


> Here's to another AD on eBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/b/Glycine-Wris...shaista_123&_mwBanner=1&_sop=10&isRefine=true
> 
> They have brand new No.1 in GMT version. They had Airman 18 GMT, but all gone for now. Oh, 17 purist too.


that's a great find! i'd also say i've had good luck with watchgooroo on ebay.


----------



## mngdew

ne57rico said:


> that's a great find! i'd also say i've had good luck with watchgooroo on ebay.


It seems watchgooroo no longer has access to the popular models lateky. The ebay seller I provided has many popular models listed right now.


----------



## ne57rico

mngdew said:


> It seems watchgooroo no longer has access to the popular models lateky. The ebay seller I provided has many popular models listed right now.


good to know! that's a bummer, but also makes a lot of sense considering the discount they were offering.


----------



## V.I.T.

Massdrop currently has 24 versions of the airman on sale including the purist.


----------



## mngdew

V.I.T. said:


> Massdrop currently has 24 versions of the airman on sale including the purist.


All new models influenced by Invicta.


----------



## V.I.T.

mngdew said:


> All new models influenced by Invicta.


The airman is a classic. The GL0063 is an update to it. I hope Invicta doesn't mess that up.


----------



## Barry S

mngdew said:


> All new models influenced by Invicta.


Care to share some examples?


----------



## mngdew

Just my personal opinion on the new design, especially the bezels. I just don't like them.
The new design lost Glycine's uniqueness.


----------



## V.I.T.

mngdew said:


> Just my personal opinion on the new design, especially the bezels. I just don't like them.
> The new design lost Glycine's uniqueness.


I actually agree with this, but doubt it's Invicta's influence. I think the change in movements is more to do with Invicta and/or ETA choking supply


----------



## LDoc

This guy has some modern Glycine models for sale. Some at a better price to current JomaShop prices and some not.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/deals_from_larry/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Marly

Lots of ebay sellers also have an option to make an offer. thats how i got mine


----------



## Tushar90

Ebay is your best bet if you want good prices. 
Watchgooroo is a nice seller and ships Glycine watches with international warranty.
I had a really nice experience with them, I informed them that I needed the watch as early as possible because it was a gift and they offered an upgrade to a 2 Day FedEx for free.
Also, they are pretty quick with replying to any queries that you might have. I am very happy with their service and will be buying from them again.


----------



## Tushar90

*removed - double post*


----------



## lagman

Hey guys, any ideas where i could get the pre-invicta (old) logo sub combat two tone (blue/gold) even as used..? It s very hard to find it these days..The new two tone has this pink gold which is a a bit darker than the old’s one and doesn ‘ t appeal to me the like the old yellowish does...Thanx!


----------



## lagman

Hey guys, any ideas where i could get the pre-invicta (old) logo sub combat two tone (blue/gold) even as used..? It s very hard to find it these days..The new two tone has this pink gold which is a a bit darker than the old’s one and doesn ‘ t appeal to me the like the old yellowish does...Thanx!


----------



## ram71

I think the Combat Sub goes for around $380 at Massdrop.


----------



## petesavva

there's a user on ebay called watchgooroo.
they are authorized Glycine dealers. Bought through them few times.


----------



## Moss28

petesavva said:


> there's a user on ebay called watchgooroo.
> they are authorized Glycine dealers. Bought through them few times.


+1 for watchgooroo. Make her a fair offer and she'll probably take it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90

Moss28 said:


> +1 for watchgooroo. Make her a fair offer and she'll probably take it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


For some reason I am unable to view her store on ebay.
Has anyone purchased from her recently ?


----------



## Moss28

Dec 2017. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

Tushar90 said:


> For some reason I am unable to view her store on ebay.
> Has anyone purchased from her recently ?


https://www.ebay.com/str/WatchGooRoo/Glycine/_i.html?_storecat=16594007016


----------

